# Best boots for running in...



## coastieaet (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm about to go through the Coast Guard's Precision Marksman school and I've been told to "bring a good pair of boots to run in".... Do anyone have recommendations based on personal experience?


----------



## Dame (Apr 10, 2011)

coastieaet said:


> I'm about to go through the Coast Guard's Precision Marksman school and I've been told to "bring a good pair of boots to run in".... Do anyone have recommendations based on personal experience?


I'm guessing this means you don't like the Bates Superboots we use for ODUs. You might check out this thread.
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/who-makes-the-best-combat-boot.183/


----------



## coastieaet (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Dame. I do have an extreme dislike for the Bates Superboots.  If you like putting your feet into a sauna then go ahead!  I've been wearing 5.11 tactical xprts for the past couple of years and they have proved to be extremely comfortable and tough.  I do a lot of running in them and they fit like a running shoe.  I was just wanting to see if there are better boots out there for this type of use.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nike


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 11, 2011)

This functional Gore-Tex® special boot corresponds to the Mountain Boot in all it's properties and design, except for the AWP (Assymetric Walking Position) and it's slightly higher leg.
The higher leg of this model gives that extra support to those users requiring that little extra confidence when tackling those 'above the norm' duties.
Widely purchased by dog handlers and firearms teams.



http://www.aarondistribution.co.uk/combat.php


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 11, 2011)

Chosen for extreme temperature and wet climates, urban combat, medium duties, *light training and running.*
*Externally identical to the Urban Military 2*

http://www.aarondistribution.co.uk/recce.php
*
*


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2011)

I seriously think NIke makes the best boot. They are not super pricey either.


----------



## Nasty (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the Adidas GSG-9.2; really nice boot if you're limited to black.


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2011)

I did not know the Nike SF boot came out yet, I was wondering how good they might be. I loved Okaly SI Assualt, but the mofo's were to freaking hot for Iraq in the summer. As for running I would say that the Okaly's were the best boot I had used for running, but I would not want to do a lot of running in them. My opinions are a little outdated however, I have not worn Okaly's in 5 or 6 years now and outside of the regular isssue (when required to be in the monkey suit) I try not to wear anything but my Cowboy boots.


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I seriously think NIke makes the best boot. They are not super pricey either.



This maybe an impossible question but... What is the fit on them like?

I have a hard time getting boots to fit me as I have narrow heels and wide feet.

It it an issue boot? (the Nike SF)


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2011)

No not issued. They are seriously Nike running shoes in boot form though. They fit like Nike running shoes. You do not need to break them in, just put them on and roll.


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice, I might have to check them out.
Thanks.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 11, 2011)

These ?

http://store.nike.com/us/en_us/?cp=...d-1/pid-179377/pgid-192558&CAWELAID=377769871


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2011)

That is them. I would not wear them for any kind of rope work(fast roping mostly) because they are a soft sole. I think the people from Nike went to the kids at SOPC and asked them what they did to make their boots so awesome(SOPC soles, remove toe cup and shank) and then made a boot that fits those specifications, because these boots are basically what I had custom made in SOPC for 200+ dollars and wore in SFAS.


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2011)

You don't have to wear standard issue boots in SFAS?


----------



## tmroun01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Im a personal fan of the garmont t8's


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 11, 2011)

pardus said:


> You don't have to wear standard issue boots in SFAS?



When I went they had to be standard boots, however you could modify them however you wanted. I put the "SOPC" sole on them, and took out the toe cup and shank. They basically turned into the most comfortable boots of all time. I also took out the some of the space between the sole and the insole(if that makes sense?)  to keep me from rolling my ankle. I like the low profile feel so I don't roll ankles as much. I didn't get any blisters and I had never worn the boots before SFAS.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 12, 2011)

I have heard the Nikes are good.  Aku Navy Seals (yeah I cringe when I say the name too) are what I like to run in, they are set pretty similar to how Cback modified his.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 12, 2011)

There is a picture of "SOPC Specials" here. *http://www.survivaltopics.com/forums/clothing/5018-boot-pics.html *
I know it is a pretty gay site but I googled SOPC Boots and there they are.*
*


----------



## x SF med (Apr 12, 2011)

A good broken in pair of jungle boots are always nice...  the korean ones without the steel shank were best for most work, and mine got lifted by a friend for the Best Ranger Competition in 84 or 85...  I never got them back.   Gator, if you ever read this, you owe me a pair of boots, with interest.


----------



## Echo (Apr 12, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> That is them. I would not wear them for any kind of rope work(fast roping mostly) because they are a soft sole. I think the people from Nike went to the kids at SOPC and asked them what they did to make their boots so awesome(SOPC soles, remove toe cup and shank) and then made a boot that fits those specifications, because these boots are basically what I had custom made in SOPC for 200+ dollars and wore in SFAS.



Just dropped $130 for some. Not bad. I know it's mentioned that they are good to go out the box but do you recommend any wear on them before SFAS?


----------



## coastieaet (Apr 12, 2011)

Irish said:


> Chosen for extreme temperature and wet climates, urban combat, medium duties, *light training and running.*
> *Externally identical to the Urban Military 2*
> 
> http://www.aarondistribution.co.uk/recce.php



These boots seem to be close to what I'm looking for in a boot.  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## pardus (Apr 13, 2011)

Echo said:


> Just dropped $130 for some. Not bad. I know it's mentioned that they are good to go out the box but do you recommend any wear on them before SFAS?



Are you even allowed to wear the Nike SFB at SFAS?


----------



## Echo (Apr 13, 2011)

pardus said:


> Are you even allowed to wear the Nike SFB at SFAS?



I thought that too. If the soles are an issue I should be ok because I'm going to get the AquaTreds put on them. I'm going to experiment with them on my street ruck/runs, cross country rucks, and just plain day to day ops.


----------



## ATJ (May 3, 2011)

Lowa Zephyr or old model of Adidas GSG9


----------



## Headshot (May 3, 2011)

I have always been of the mind that the best boots for running are the ones the enemy is wearing.


----------



## BearW (May 3, 2011)

I'd put my money on lowa zephyrs as well-they've got the comfort of a throw away boot with the poor craftsmanship of most super comfy throw-away's (oakley, SWAT, magnum etc)

Rocky S2V are's good too.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 3, 2011)

Echo said:


> I thought that too. If the soles are an issue I should be ok because I'm going to get the AquaTreds put on them. I'm going to experiment with them on my street ruck/runs, cross country rucks, and just plain day to day ops.



I wouldn't change the soles on the Nike boot


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> I wouldn't change the soles on the Nike boot



Would that boot be permissible during SFAS?

I'm guessing not but WTF would I know.


----------



## Dame (May 3, 2011)

FWIW, I ordered the Nike boots and they are comfortable. The folks at Nike determined I was a size 5 in men's and they are definitely a man's boot. The back of the heel is wide on me (Pardus, this could suck for you) but I can take up the slack with a heel insert. I have yet to take them out on the water to verify their anti-slip soles, but shouldn't be too long.

(That loud slap sound you hear will be my ass hitting the deck, LOL.)


----------



## TLDR20 (May 3, 2011)

pardus said:


> Would that boot be permissible during SFAS?
> 
> I'm guessing not but WTF would I know.



As far as I know all boots that are allowable in the army are allowable during SFAS. I don't know that for sure though. There really is no reason why they shouldn't be allowed. I was only allowed to take issue style boots, however I modified the shit out of them, to make them like the Nike boots, so really they were not issued boots. This was in '06 though.


----------



## pardus (May 3, 2011)

Cool, Thanks.


----------



## Echo (May 8, 2011)

Is there any way I can find out for sure? Like a packing list with things that aren't permissable? I've done some searches online but not much luck. I used them on a 6 mile ruck three days after opening them up. No blisters, hot spots, or anything. Except for a pain in my arch but I think that's my flat feet complaining.


----------



## Servimus (May 8, 2011)

Echo said:


> Is there any way I can find out for sure? Like a packing list with things that aren't permissable? I've done some searches online but not much luck. I used them on a 6 mile ruck three days after opening them up. No blisters, hot spots, or anything. Except for a pain in my arch but I think that's my flat feet complaining.


This what you're looking for?
http://www.usarec.army.mil/hq/sfas/packinglist.html


----------



## surgicalcric (May 8, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> That is them. I would not wear them for any kind of rope work(fast roping mostly) because they are a soft sole. I think the people from Nike went to the kids at SOPC and asked them what they did to make their boots so awesome(SOPC soles, remove toe cup and shank) and then made a boot that fits those specifications, because these boots are basically what I had custom made in SOPC for 200+ dollars and wore in SFAS.



Ah the memories of SOPC and the the Clarke's #6 sole with heel and toe cups removed...  I had two pair of black leg boots and a pair of black jungles  at SFAS.  I still ruck in the leg boots.

I suppose I will have to pick up a pair of Nike's to see how they compare to my SFAS slippers.


----------



## Echo (May 11, 2011)

So what are the closest "regulation boots" to Nike's SFB? If nothing even remotely comparable then what is the closest boot with modifications that perform similarly?


----------



## pardus (May 11, 2011)

Or, maybe the best question is, where can you get regulation boots modified in the correct way?


----------



## Echo (May 11, 2011)

I was thinking that first. I know theres these guys http://www.yadkinboots.com/ but with me being in Hawaii I doubt they would make it back in time for a June class date. Although I might have to wait til Sept if my paperwork gets delayed. Then I would go that route.


----------



## Servimus (May 11, 2011)

Echo said:


> I was thinking that first. I know theres these guys http://www.yadkinboots.com/ but with me being in Hawaii I doubt they would make it back in time for a June class date. Although I might have to wait til Sept if my paperwork gets delayed. Then I would go that route.


*Out of my lane for a second

Perhaps you could give Yadkin an email or a call regarding the boots and what you want to do with them and hear what they have to say, what they might do to them in order to limber them up for your feet. If your class date is still set for June, take your boots to a place in Hawaii and see if they can help you based on the recommendations Yadkin gives you. If you get delayed, then Yadkin sounds like the way to go.

*Back in lane


----------



## Echo (May 11, 2011)

Servimus said:


> *Out of my lane for a second
> 
> Perhaps you could give Yadkin an email or a call regarding the boots and what you want to do with them and hear what they have to say, what they might do to them in order to limber them up for your feet. If your class date is still set for June, take your boots to a place in Hawaii and see if they can help you based on the recommendations Yadkin gives you. If you get delayed, then Yadkin sounds like the way to go.
> 
> *Back in lane


 
Lol this was also considered but I guess my main question is just which issue boots perform similar to the SFB. I don't think there is one but the Rocky S2V Vented Military/Duty Sport Boots is what I'm looking at taking if it's allowed for SFAS. Use my Nikes for office.


----------

